# Welches Maß für Sattelklemme / Klemmschelle?



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

In dieser Umfrage soll es darum gehen, herauszufinden, was die gängisten Sattelrohrdurchmesser sind, um zu eruieren, welche zusätzlichen Maße, wir für unsere BikeYoke Squeezy anbieten sollten:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/squeezy.html

VORSICHT: Gesucht ist der *Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohres und NICHT der Stützendurchmesser*.
Diese Maß entspricht dem Nennmaß für die Sattelklemme.
Bitte haltet euch dabei an die Herstellerangaben und nicht an selbstgemessene Daten.
Es wäre auch nett, zu erfahren, welches Bike den entsprechenden Durchmesser hat.
Für den Fall, dass ihr mehrere Bikes mit dem gleichen Durchmesser habt, könnt ihr die Maße mehrfach anklicken. Wenn ihr nur ein Bike habt, dann das entsprechende Maß bitte auch nur einmal anklicken

*edit [1]: 37mm wurden hinzugefügt.
edit [2]: 38.6 gehört zu 38.5*


----------



## Deleted 390656 (2. Januar 2019)

Warum sind manche Werte 2-3x vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

Für den Fall, dass du zwei oder bis zu drei Bikes mit dem gleichen Sattelrohr hast, kannst du drei mal den gleichen Sattelrohrdurchmesser auswählen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Januar 2019)

1 x On One Inbred: 29,8 bzw. 30,0
1 x On One Scandal: 31,8
1 x Propain Twoface: 34,9
1 x Ragley MMMBop: 34,9
1 x Germans Stahlrahmen mit integrierter Klemme 
Rennrad (altes Scott Addict) müsste ich schauen, 36,irgendwas meine ich.


----------



## flowbike (2. Januar 2019)

Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, brauch ich 37mm, habe deshalb unter „sonstiges“ abgestimmt


----------



## malice (2. Januar 2019)

Ebenfalls 37mm.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

Ich hab 37mm mal hinzugefügt. Ihr könnt also eure Stimme ändern.
Welches Bike hat denn 37mm?


----------



## malice (2. Januar 2019)

Ist geändert, das Rad in meinem Fall ist ein 2019er Transition Patrol Carbon.


----------



## Pintie (2. Januar 2019)

Mein Rallon hat gemessen 35,4mm vermutlich 35 ohne Lack


----------



## wildsau55 (2. Januar 2019)

Speci hat bei vielen Bikes jetzt 38,6...
3x bitte


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2019)

2*34,9 
1* Rotwild X2
1*Alutech Cheaptrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

Pintie schrieb:


> Mein Rallon hat gemessen 35,4mm vermutlich 35 ohne Lack


Das aktuelle Rallon habe ich auch -> 35mm. Auch nach Werksangabe aus den Blue Papers von Orbea:
https://www.orbea.com/downloads/products/BLUE-PAPER-RALLON-OMR-2018-EN.pdf


----------



## InsaneTree (2. Januar 2019)

2*34,9mm


----------



## pacechris (2. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab 37mm mal hinzugefügt. Ihr könnt also eure Stimme ändern.
> Welches Bike hat denn 37mm?



Orbea OIZ


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

38.6 gilt als 38.5. 
Also 38.6 bitte unter 38.5 eintragen.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

Kurze Frage: Hat jeman ne Ahnung, was da bei den Prozentangaben schief läuft?
Beziehen sich die Prozentangaben auf die Anzahl der Teilnehmer an der Umfrage, und nicht nach den abgegebenen Stimmen?


----------



## flowbike (2. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab 37mm mal hinzugefügt. Ihr könnt also eure Stimme ändern.
> Welches Bike hat denn 37mm?


hab ich dir doch schon erzählt  Smuggler CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (2. Januar 2019)

34.0
Alle Giant Trance und Reign Carbon Rahmen.
Keine Ahnung ob Alu Modelle auch.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

34.0??? Oh Mann, davon hatte ich tatsächlich noch nie was gehört. Naja, man lernt nie aus...
Merci!


----------



## Pintie (2. Januar 2019)

Schön das sich die Hersteller da auf 2-3 sinnvolle "Standards" geeinigt haben


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2019)

Also, dass es für Sattelstützen parallel 30.9 und 31.6 gibt, ist ja schon peinlich genug (vor allem, weil es den Rahmenherstellern selbst auch nur schadet).
Aber diese Flut an verschiedenen Sattelklemmen ist wirklich total bescheuert! Mir fehlen mal wieder die Worte!
Es kostet nichts, aber auch gar nichts, und hätte nur Vorteile, wenn man sich für jeden Stützendurchmesser auf ein Maß für Klemmen geinigen würde, oder geeinigt hätte. So ärget man sich sicherlich dutzende Male im Jahr Kunden rum, die wissen wollen, was für ein Maß sie brauchen. Und aufgrund fehlender Kompatibilität können die Kunden auch nicht ausweichen.
Und NEIN - nicht dass jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommt: Ein Hersteller macht das nicht, um Kunden mit einem speziellen Sattelklemm-Maß an sich zu binden.


----------



## rad-rider (2. Januar 2019)

36,4 Santa Cruz 5010 Carbon
34,9 Dartmoor primal
So viele Maße sind echt Mist!


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2019)

Achso, ich poste natürlich auch meine Räder, damit man mir des auch glaubt:

Spot Mayhem: 34.9/35mm
Orbea Rallon: 34.9/35mm
Cannondale Habit SE: 34.9/35mm

Alle meine anderen Bikes zuvor (bis auf´s Ghost AMR² mit oversized) hatten ebenfalls 34.9/35mm.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2019)

P.S. Fragt doch bitte auch eure Kumpels, ob sie bei der Umfrage teilnehmen würden. Je mehr desto aussagekräftiger wird die ganze Sache. Sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, da ein paar tausend zusammenzukratzen, wenn wir alle zusammenlangen.


----------



## Deville (3. Januar 2019)

Banshee Rune: 34.9
Iron Horse Sunday: 34.9
Nicolai Argon CX: 34.9


----------



## brmlm (3. Januar 2019)

Last Coal: 34.9
Bird Zero AM Boost: 34.9


----------



## bummel42 (3. Januar 2019)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> 34.0
> Alle Giant Trance und Reign Carbon Rahmen.
> Keine Ahnung ob Alu Modelle auch.



Nur die Carbon-Modelle, Alu haben 34.9.
Hätte ich auch noch für gestimmt, es gibt nämlich nur Sattelklemmen von Giant.
Insb. gibt es keinen Schnellspanner in 34.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (3. Januar 2019)

NS Eccentric Cromo
Giant Reign
Transition Smuggler
Stanton Slackline
Giant STP
5x 34.9mm


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2019)

Wow, gleich 5 Bikes? Da konntest du ja gar nicht alle eintragen.


----------



## goofx (3. Januar 2019)

Liteville 601 MK4 —> 38 mm


----------



## LaiNico (3. Januar 2019)

Nicolai nennt übrigens einen techn. Grund weshalb sie sowohl Rahmen mit 30,9 mm, als auch mit 31,6 mm Innendurchmesser verkaufen.
Sie möchten den Außendurchmesser gleich lassen, benötigen aber bei Rahmen ab XL (gilt zumindest für das G15 GPI, die übrigen Rahmen habe ich nicht im Blick) die zusätzliche Wandstärke, sodass nur noch 30,9 mm als Innendurchmesser bleibt.


----------



## GeneralStone (3. Januar 2019)

Kona Honzo AL/DL (2017) -> 1 x 38,1mm


----------



## bummel42 (3. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wow, gleich 5 Bikes? Da konntest du ja gar nicht alle eintragen.


Familienfuhrpark.... ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Nicolai nennt übrigens einen techn. Grund weshalb sie sowohl Rahmen mit 30,9 mm, als auch mit 31,6 mm Innendurchmesser verkaufen.
> Sie möchten den Außendurchmesser gleich lassen, benötigen aber bei Rahmen ab XL (gilt zumindest für das G15 GPI, die übrigen Rahmen habe ich nicht im Blick) die zusätzliche Wandstärke, sodass nur noch 30,9 mm als Innendurchmesser bleibt.


Also jetzt musst du mir helfen: Warum dann nicht gleich bei allen Rahmen 30.9mm?


----------



## LaiNico (4. Januar 2019)

Ein Rohr mit festgelegtem Außendurchmesser von 34,9 mm wiegt - je nach Innendurchmesser - bei gegebener Länge, unterschiedlich viel.
Auch wenn viele es Nicolai nicht zutrauen: Ein wenig wird schon auf das Gewicht geachtet, womit 31,6 mm Innendurchmesser einen kleinen Vorteil hat.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Januar 2019)

Und selbstverständlich habe ich mich auf genau diese Antwort vorbereitet und kann dir den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen zwei Aluminium 34.9x500mm Rohren sagen, von denen eines 30.9 und das andere 31.6mm im Durchmesser hat:
Der Unterschied beträgt exakt ( ) 48.28g.
Alleine wenn man nur das Sitzrohr am unteren Ende unten konifiziert, könnte man wohl mehr Gewicht sparen, als das was an Gewicht durc den 30.9er Inendurchmesser dazukommen würde.
Und was man bitte bei dieser Milchmädchenrechnung nicht vergessen sollte ist, dass umgekehrt eine 31.6er Stütze wieder schwerer ist, als eine 30.9er.
So, du bist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (4. Januar 2019)

Freut mich, dass Du dich vorbereitet hast.
Kleine Einschränkung. Ich bin nicht als Konstrukteur bei Nicolai tätig noch habe ich andere Geschäftsbeziehungen als b2c mit ihnen. Ich hatte lediglich einige Fragen zu einem Nicolai-Produkt, die mir von den Mitarbeitern freundlich, kompetent und äußerst zügig beantwortet wurden. Die unterschiedlichen Innendurchmesser waren eine der Fragen.

Andere Fragen wurden offensichtlich auch so ernst genommen, dass sie - soweit auch für das Nicolai G1 geltend - im Vorstellungsartikel bereits beantwortet wurden.

Nachtrag: Ich schrieb in Beitrag #35 von einem "kleinen Beitrag". Dazu passen Deine errechneten 45 Gramm doch hervorragend.
Und ehrlich: Beim Vergleich von Rahmengewichten (netto) wird seltenst berücksichtigt, dass ggf. durch unterschiedliche Schnittstellen schwerere Komponenten beim leichteren Rahmen zum Einsatz kommen müssen.
UND: Bei Eurer Lösung der zwei Sattelstützendurchmesser wiegt die 30,9 mm Variante weniger (Reduzierung von unterschiedlichen Bauteilen - für mich nachvollziehbar). Muss aber zum einen nicht der Königsweg sein und zum anderen machen es möglicherweise sogar andere Hersteller anders (weiß ich nicht; bin ebensowenig wie Rahmenkonstrukteur tief im Sattelstützengewerbe verankert).


----------



## tomatch (4. Januar 2019)

Trek Procaliber 9.9 37mm


----------



## Sackmann (5. Januar 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Kleine Einschränkung. Ich bin nicht als Konstrukteur bei Nicolai tätig noch habe ich andere Geschäftsbeziehungen als b2c mit ihnen.


Hä? Wieso erwähnst du das so ausdrücklich? Und wieso ist das eine "kleine Einschränkung"? Klingt ja so, als müsstest du dich für was rechtfertigen. 

Nicolai finde ich als Marke sehr sympathisch und ich bin seit jeher ein Fan deren Rahmenkonstrukionen, von daher hättest du so oder so nichts zu befürchten. Gibt wohl handwerklich nicht viele schöner gemachte Alu-Rahmen auf diesem Planten.
Aber ich sag´s mal so: Wenn sie diesen Aufwand betreiben, nur um 40g zu sparen, dann ist das sehr löblich!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (6. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> In dieser Umfrage soll es darum gehen, herauszufinden, was die gängisten Sattelrohrdurchmesser sind, um zu eruieren, welche zusätzlichen Maße, wir für unsere BikeYoke Squeezy anbieten sollten:
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/squeezy.html
> 
> VORSICHT: Gesucht ist der *Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohres und NICHT der Stützendurchmesser*.
> ...


Hallo, wieso habt Ihr 3 mal 30 aber ohne Kommastellen? An meinem Stahl Stumpjumper habe ich eine 30,4er Sattelstütze, silber, die ich kürzlich durch eine schöne neue ersetzen wollte, habe aber nur 30,6 gefunden (nicht gemessen, laut Beschreibung) und dann eine davon bestellt. Sie passt nicht einmal rein, wenn ich den Vorschlaghammer nehme, obwohl die 30,4er eher etwas locker sitzt. Wusste nicht, dass es so viele Maße gibt.


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2019)

hier gehts um den aussen Durchmesser  des Sattelrohrs


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2019)

Devinci Spartan Carbon 2018 hier mit 37mm.
Ich hätte gerne etwas schöneres, leichteres und gleichzeitig funktionelles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. Januar 2019)

@Zucchi :



Sackmann schrieb:


> VORSICHT: Gesucht ist der *Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohres und NICHT der Stützendurchmesser*.





Sackmann schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass ihr mehrere Bikes mit dem gleichen Durchmesser habt, könnt ihr die Maße mehrfach anklicken. Wenn ihr nur ein Bike habt, dann das entsprechende Maß bitte auch nur einmal anklicken


----------



## Sackmann (6. Januar 2019)

Könnten diejenigen, die 35.6 und 36.0 angegeben haben, bitte kurz noch angeben, um welches Rahmenmodell es sich handelt?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (6. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Zucchi :


Huch, stimmt. Hier die Maße: Specialized Stumpjumper mit Stahlrahmen, unterhalb der Sattelklemmschelle Sitzrohrdurchmesser 33 mm. Klemmschelle ab Werk verklebt oder verlötet mit Rahmen, drum weiss ich nicht, welches Maß präzise unter der Klemmschelle hier ist. Dann: Zwei Cube Stereo (meins und das meiner Frau) Vollcarbon Rahmen und ein Cube Elite Vollcarbon Rahmen: 35 mm. Ein Sanvit Aluhardtail von 1998, Alu, Sattelstützendurchmesser gleich wie bei den Cubes. Sattelrohrdurchmesser am Sitz der Klemmschelle 34,5 mm.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank, @Zucchi


----------



## xlacherx (7. Januar 2019)

Hätte gern eine für mein SC Nomad V4 CC -> 36,4mm

Passt dann auch beim Bronson V3, 5010, V10, Hightower, Blur... 
also eigentlich bei allen SC Rädern


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Januar 2019)

@Sackmann
Welches weitverbreitete Maß ist denn 38mm, dass das direkt bei der Klemme neben 34,9/35mm mit aufgelegt wurde?
Zweite Frage, wie lange kann es dauern, bis weitere Maße folgen?
Dritte Frage, gibt es schon eine Tendenz, welche Maße es sein könnten?

Merci!


----------



## Don_Mazzelioni (7. Januar 2019)

Ne 30er für das Gravelbike wäre fein.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Januar 2019)

38mm wird bei Liteville verwendet, und passt ebenfalls bei den allen neuen Specialized Enduro, Stumpjumper, Turbo Kenevo, Turbo Levo.
Wir werden diese Woche noch entscheiden, was alles noch dazukommt.
36.4 gilt als gesetzt, 37mm ist ebenfalls angedacht. 
38.9/39 wäre ebenfalls eine Option, denn dieses Maß wird von Evil/Pyga genutzt. Beides OE Partner von uns.
31.8mm wird kommen, wenn es mit der bisherigen Schmiedeform umsetzbar ist. Eine extra Schmiedeform würden wir aber nicht machen.
Das 35.6er oder 36er Maß konnte ich auf die Schnelle nirgends finden.

Wir sprechen gerade mit unserem Zulieferer und sollten noch vor Ende der Woche eine Entscheidung haben.
Wenn ich das weiß, dann kann ich auch sagen, wann die Klemme fertig wären.


----------



## Sackmann (7. Januar 2019)

Wegen dem 30.0er Maß weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Gibt´s das oft, bzw. würde es sich rentieren für uns. Man sollte bedenken, dass ich nicht einfach mal so 20 Stück produzieren kann. Da müssten schon mindestens 100 Stück aus der Maschine fallen und ich denke, dass mir das zu heikel wäre, und ich drauf sitzen bliebe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 38mm wird bei Liteville verwendet, und passt ebenfalls bei den allen neuen Specialized Enduro, Stumpjumper, Turbo Kenevo, Turbo Levo.
> Wir werden diese Woche noch entscheiden, was alles noch dazukommt.
> 36.4 gilt als gesetzt, 37mm ist ebenfalls angedacht.
> 38.9/39 wäre ebenfalls eine Option, denn dieses Maß wird von Evil/Pyga genutzt. Beides OE Partner von uns.
> ...


Danke, hört sich gut an.
35,6 meine ich, dass das z.B. Capra CF, zumindest das aktuelle, ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (7. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Da müssten schon mindestens 100 Stück aus der Maschine fallen und ich denke, dass mir das zu heikel wäre, und ich drauf sitzen bliebe.



Klar ist auch verständlich... 
Bis dato war mir das noch gar nicht so bewusst, dass so viele verschieden Maße für die Klemmen gibt... da braut ja echt fast jeder Rahmenhersteller sein eigenes Süppchen zusammen. 

Freut mich natürlich, wenn das passende Maß für SC Rahmen kommen wird. 

Besteht eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit, dass man mit einer Schelle mehrere Maße abdeckt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit, dass man mit einer Schelle mehrere Maße abdeckt?


Die Gewährleistung wird Bikeyoke nicht geben können, und die Rahmenhersteller werden sich hüten, die auf Über- oder Untermaß von Produkten anderer Hersteller zu geben.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Gewährleistung wird Bikeyoke nicht geben können, und die Rahmenhersteller werden sich hüten, die auf Über- oder Untermaß von anderen Herstellern zu geben.


 Naja aber wenn wir jetzt mal z.B. die Maße 35,6mm - 36,0mm - 36,4mm nehmen. 
Würde man hier eine Schelle nehmen, welche 36mm hat und in der Lage ist sich 0,4mm zusammen zu ziehen bzw. sich 4 Zehntel weiten zu können, könnte man mit einer Schelle nun mal 3 Größen abdecken. 
Wäre zu mindestens für den Hersteller "günstiger" da er nur ein Produkt, statt 3 produzieren muss.


----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ..
> 37mm ist ebenfalls angedacht.
> ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Januar 2019)

Nochmal, warum sollte Bikeyoke eine Gewährleistung für Über- oder Untermaß geben? Falls durch z.B. unsachgemäße Montage das Sitzrohr leidet, wer haftet, wenn ein Montagefehler nicht nachweisbar ist?


----------



## flowbike (7. Januar 2019)

36.4 ist auch gut, falls ich doch auf's SB-130 switche


----------



## Sackmann (7. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn wir jetzt mal z.B. die Maße 35,6mm - 36,0mm - 36,4mm nehmen.
> Würde man hier eine Schelle nehmen, welche 36mm hat und in der Lage ist sich 0,4mm zusammen zu ziehen bzw. sich 4 Zehntel weiten zu können, könnte man mit einer Schelle nun mal 3 Größen abdecken.
> Wäre zu mindestens für den Hersteller "günstiger" da er nur ein Produkt, statt 3 produzieren muss.



Da hast du prinzipiell schon recht, das müssen wir aber vorher probieren. Schließlich ist die Idee unserer Klemme die einer hochpräzisen Klemme. Bei der 38er Klemme haben wir das ja schon so gemacht, da ist aber eben der Durchmesser auch größer. Je größer der Durchmesser, desto einfacher ist es, kleine Größenunterschiede zu "kaschieren".
Unsere Klemme ist eben auch sehr viel dünner als anderen, somit kann sie sich im Durchmesder leichter "anpassen" als andere.
Klar ist aber auch, dass die Rahmenhersteller die Farbdicke in der Regel auch nicht berücksichtigen und so wird aus einem 34.9er Sitzrohr (was eben dem Rohmaterial entspricht) auch schnell mal ein >35 Sitzrohr wird. Und die originale Klemme ist eben dann trotzdem eine 34.9er.
Ich werde das mal checken.


----------



## NobodyKnows (8. Januar 2019)

35,6 mm Capra


----------



## roulyourboat (8. Januar 2019)

Canyon Strive 34.9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das 35.6er oder 36er Maß konnte ich auf die Schnelle nirgends finden.
> 
> Wir sprechen gerade mit unserem Zulieferer und sollten noch vor Ende der Woche eine Entscheidung haben.
> Wenn ich das weiß, dann kann ich auch sagen, wann die Klemme fertig wären.




Das mass findest du beim YT Capra CF 2018


----------



## Sackmann (11. Januar 2019)

Also Mädels! Die neuen Maße sind jetzt im Webshop drin und können bestellt werden. Unsere Fräsbude hat den Auftrag bekommen und wenn alles gut läuft, dann sind die Teile gegen Ende Februar fertig.


----------



## tomatch (11. Januar 2019)

Arrggghh jetzt gehen mir die Argumente aus nicht zu bestellen. ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also Mädels! Die neuen Maße sind jetzt im Webshop drin und können bestellt werden. Unsere Fräsbude hat den Auftrag bekommen und wenn alles gut läuft, dann sind die Teile gegen Ende Februar fertig.


Also 100 pro Größe? 
Bin gespannt und freue mich jetzt schon!


----------



## xlacherx (11. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also Mädels! Die neuen Maße sind jetzt im Webshop drin und können bestellt werden. Unsere Fräsbude hat den Auftrag bekommen und wenn alles gut läuft, dann sind die Teile gegen Ende Februar fertig.



Supi. Wird bestellt ;-)


----------



## flowbike (11. Januar 2019)

bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2019)

flowbike schrieb:


> bestellt


----------



## Dorango (11. Januar 2019)

Hab’s so eben bestellt das sexy Teil.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2019)

Habe fertig , an der Stelle nochmal danke für die Socken @Sackmann


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2019)

Sieht doch schick aus! Gefällt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2019)

Danke @Sacki mein Bike hat jetzt (d)eine schöne Belohnung am Revers, als Dankeschön für treue Dienste und Nichtabwerfen


----------



## Dorango (24. März 2019)

Hab den Squeezy montiert der ist so sexy das er fast zu schade ist um ihn unter dem Willy zu verstecken.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (27. März 2019)

Santa Cruz 5010, 36.4mm

Squeezy ist bestellt.


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2019)

Also mittlerweile sind alle Squeezy Varianten auf Lager, auch die bisher noch fehlenden:
31.8
34 (z.B. viele Giant Bikes)
38.6/39 (viele EVIL, Pyga, Specialized Modelle)

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## killercouch (8. April 2019)

Im Zuge der Revive-Renovierung würd ich evtl. auch die Schelle wechseln. Fahre ein Quarterhorse mit gemessenen 34,8 mm, passt da die mit 34,9 angegebene? Oder ist das Quarterhorse sogar schon in die Datenbank eingepflegt und ich bin zu blöd, nen Messschieber zu bedienen?


----------



## Sackmann (8. April 2019)

Also wenn das Quarterhorse gemessene 34.8 hat, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich ein 34.9/35er Sattelrohr.
Ein Maß von 34.8 ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.
Steht denn auf der Sattlklemmschelle vielleicht was drauf?
In jedem Falle sollte aber eine 34.9er Klemme passen.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (23. April 2019)

Hallo!
Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Squeezy  (34,9/35,0mm) für ein Cannondale Scalpel Si bei euch im Shop bestellt.
Leider berühren sich die Enden der Klemme bereits bei weniger als 4nm Drehmoment und dadurch hält die Sattelstütze leider nicht.
Gibt es da noch einen Trick, oder passt die Klemme einfach nicht auf den Rahmen?


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2019)

Hast du deinen Rahmen mal am Außendurchmesser gemessen?
Hat das Scalpel ein 34.9er Sattelrohr?

Was auch sein kann:
Wir hatten jetzt bei bekanntermaßen einer Klemme den Fall, dass sie aus Versehen falsch gelasert wurde. Es sollte eine 34.9er sein, war aber eine 35.6er mit der falschen Laserung.
Habe jetzt alle Klemmen, die bei mir auf Lager sind gescheckt, und diese sind in Ordnung. Scheint also wirklich ein Einzelfall, bzw. ein sehr sehr seltener Zufall gewesen sein. Ausschließen kann ich jetzt nicht, dass das noch mehr im Umlauf sind, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber zumindest sehr gering. 
Wir haben jetzt auch eine zusätzliche Vorrichtung gemacht, mit der wir jede Klemme direkt und unkompliziert beim Wareneingang nochmals cross-checken können.


----------



## dvt (23. April 2019)

Ja, eben nochmal nachgemessen. 34,85-35,0mm.
Die Squeezy hat auch 34,9mm.


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2019)

Hat die Klemme im ENTSPANNTEN Zustand ein Maß von 34.9mm oder wenn der Schlitz zusammengezogen ist?
Wenn die Klemme im entspannten Zustand ein Maß von 34.9mm hat und dein Rahmen auch ein Maß von 34.85-35.0 dann kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen, wie da der Schlitz hinten zusammengehen kann.
Das Maß von 34.9mm hat die Klemme, wenn der Schlitz hinten in etwa 1,5mm briet ist.
Hast du vielleicht noch ein anderes Bike mit 35er Sitzrohr, wo du die Klemme mal probieren kannst?
Laut Scalpel Si Manual (2017) ist das Maß von 34.9 jedenfalls schonmal richtig:
https://www.cannondale.com/~/media/...2017/2017Scalpel-Si_OwnersSupplement-ENG.ashx


----------



## dvt (24. April 2019)

Ja, habe die Klemme im entspannten Zustand gemessen. 
Hier ein paar Fotos im eingebauten Zustand, einmal die Original-Cannondale Klemme und dann die Squeezy am Scalpel Si und am Vorgänger-Scalpel.
Angezogen mit dem Ritchey 4Nm Torqkey.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2019)

Wurde versucht, die Klemme  am Schlitz auf-/anzuhebeln? Das sind doch Spuren von einem Werkzeug, oder?


----------



## dvt (24. April 2019)

Nein, die Klemme ist einwandfrei. Kann da auch gerne heute Abend Fotos von der geputzten Klemme aus verschiedenen Perspektiven machen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2019)

Geputzte _Klemme_? Haha! Der war gut.


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2019)

Also wenn die Klemme maßhaltig ist, und auch der Rahmen maßhaltig ist, dann weiß ich nicht, was da los ist. Die Klemme sieht jedenfalls schon sehr zugerödelt aus, und eher nicht wie 4Nm. Wenn aber die Stütze trotzdem nicht hält, dann kann ich hier im Forum leider nicht mehr herausfinden. 
Ist der Rahmen auch am Innenmaß maßhaltig, sprich hat er die nominellen 31.6mm oder weicht er stark ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (24. April 2019)

Ja, beide Rahmen sind innen wie außen maßhaltig. Könnte jetzt noch ein Video mit dem Torqkey und einen auf 4Nm eingestellten zweiten Drehmomentschlüssel machen, sind mit aber die 28,90€ nicht wert. Ich hake das Thema jetzt einfach als Lehrgeld ab und haue die Klemme in die Tonne. Nutze wieder die Original-Cannondale-Klemme mit dem Torqkey und habe Ruhe. 
Zum Glück war die Squeezy nicht allzu teuer. 

Bin jetzt raus hier.


----------



## Sackmann (24. April 2019)

Naja, dass ich nicht mehr über´s Forum herausfinden kann, bedeutet ja nicht, dass du auf der Klemme oder deinen 28,90€ sitzen bleiben musst
Mich interessiert ja schließlich auch, was damit nicht stimmt. Ich habe genügend Rahmen, an denen ich die Klemme mal probieren kann.
Es wäre also nett, wenn du mir die Klemme einfach in einen Brief packen könntest, und zu uns zurückschickst.
Wenn mit der Klemme etwas nicht stimmt, dann erstatte ich dir den Preis selbstverständlich zurück.
Aber aus der Ferne kann ich eben nichts Weiteres diagnostizieren, denn es scheint ja eigentlich alles zu passen. Rahmen und Klemme sind laut deiner Messung maßhaltig und dann bin ich mit meinem Ferndiagnoselatein leider am Ende.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2019)

Es gibt einfach Leute, deren Finger sollten keinen Kontakt zu gewichtsoptimierten Mountainbiketeilen haben.


----------



## Sackmann (25. April 2019)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Mein Eindruck ist der, das der Kollege die Klemme mit mangelhaftem Feingefühl zerdengelt hat. 
Ich habe ja auch die Squeezy und mit ein klein wenig Motorex 2000 Grease zwischen Klemme und Carbon-Sitzrohr hält sie mit 3,8 Nm bombenfest und schaut jungfräulich aus.


----------



## dvt (25. April 2019)

Habe mich heute Morgen nochmals mit der Klemme beschäftigt. Hatte sie mit Motorex Bike Grease 2000 (die Marke und Sorte zu erwähnen scheint hier wichtig zu sein ) montiert. Auch die Schraube. Jetzt alles mit Aceton gereinigt und erneut mit meinem Drehmoment-Schlüssel mit 4Nm (mit einer Nachkommastelle, +/-Abweichung in % und Prüfzertifikat kann ich leider nicht dienen, hat Ritchey nicht beigelegt - ist aber auch unwichtig, da ich ja mit mangelhaften Feingefühl die Klemme trotz Drehmoment zudengel) angezogen. Jetzt habe ich noch einen Spalt, aber die Schraube läuft beim Anziehen schon ziemlich rauh. Im ausgebauten Zustand kann ich die Schraube dagegen leicht mit den Finger eindrehen.
  

Ich teste heute Abend, ob die Stütze hält.
Wenn ja, dann zukünftig kein Fett mehr an der Schraube verwenden - also so, wie es tune beim Schraubwürger vorgibt?!
Oder bei Fett weniger Drehmoment wie es Trickstuff beim Gandhi vorgibt? 

Wenn die Stütze nicht hält, schicke ich die Klemme zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (25. April 2019)

Eine Verwendung von Fett an einer Verschraubung hat eine riesigen Einfluss auf diese.
Ein Anzugsmoment wird nicht verwendet, um des Anzugsmomentes Willen. Was man eigentlich erreichen will ist eine bestimmte Vorspannkraft (Dehnung) in der Schraube. Da man diese Vorspannkraft nicht einfach messen kann wird indirekt das leicht zu messenden Anzugsmoment als Hilfsmittel hergenommen, aus der sich die gewünschte Vorspannkraft mit noch anderen Einflussgrößen (Gewindereibung, Gewindesteigung, Kopfauflagefläche, Material, ...) herleiten lässt.
Fett verrringert die Gewindereibung drastisch.
Und wenn diese Gewindereibung verloren geht, dann schraubt sich diese Schraube (ganz einfach ausgedrückt) eben viel leichter rein und viel weiter rein, bis das gleiche Anzugsmoment erreicht wird. Und wenn eine Schraube weiter rein geschraubt wird, dann ergibt das eine viel größere Vorspannunkraft - bei eben gleichem Anzugsmoment. Deshalb reißen Schrauben oft ab, wenn bestimmte Leute gefettete Schrauben mit dem gleichen Anzugsmoment anziehen und das Material über dessen Festigkeit hinaus beansprucht wird.

Deshalb wundert es mich schon, dass du das nicht erwähnt hast, dass du diese Verschraubung gefettet hast, denn das ist ein extrem wichtiger Punkt. Du spannst diese Schraube viel zu stark vor, wenn sie gefettet wird.
Es ist nicht vorgesehen, diese Schraube zu fetten, ansonsten hätten wir es erwähnt.

Nicht immer ist eine Verschraubung so unkritisch, wie die einer Sattelklemme.
Wenn man Verschraubungen am Bike fettet, dann sollte man wissen, was man tut!!!
Vorbauschrauben, Lenkerschrauben, usw. - also extrem sicherheitskritische Bauteile werden oft und gerne gefettet, und das kann sehr schnell sehr gefährlich werden.
In der Regel sind Verschraubungen so anzuwenden, wie sie geliefert werden, es sei denn es ist explizit anders in einer Montageanleitung erwähnt.


----------



## dvt (25. April 2019)

Danke für die verständliche Erklärung.
Habe nochmal auf eurer Homepage die Informationen zur Installation angeschaut, da steht sogar "ungefettet", das habe ich übersehen.
Nutzt doch vielleicht das Stück Papier, das der Klemme beiliegt dafür, nochmal explizit darauf hinzuweisen? Würde doch niemanden weh tun und so bestimmte Leute wie ich, wissen dann gleich - Finger weg vom Fett.

Den Vorwurf, das ich nicht erwähnt habe, das ich die Schraube gefettet habe, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Das ist wie Henne und Ei.
Da könnte ich dir den Vorwurf machen, warum Du nicht als erstes danach gefragt hast. Zumal es ein so wichtiger Punkt ist.

Und allgemein zum Produkt - ich mag es, sonst hätte ich hier gar nicht großartig nachgefragt, sondern es innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist zurück geschickt.
Die Qualität ist super und vorallem mit der Höhe so passend für meinen Rahmen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2019)

Ei!


----------



## killercouch (29. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also wenn das Quarterhorse gemessene 34.8 hat, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich ein 34.9/35er Sattelrohr.
> Ein Maß von 34.8 ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.
> Steht denn auf der Sattlklemmschelle vielleicht was drauf?
> In jedem Falle sollte aber eine 34.9er Klemme passen.
> ...



Nachtrag: Das Quarterhorse hat natürlich 34,9 mm, wie von Dir richtig angenommen. Bin ich wohl doch zu doof, nen Meßschieber zu bedienen...  Naja, jedenfalls hab ich die Schelle in 34,9 bestellt und wenn ich die Revive fertig geserviced habe, dann wird das schön!


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Juni 2019)

Super, dass es neue Maße der Klemmen gibt (oder hatte ich das nur übersehen?). Die drei Haken gefallen mir optisch nicht und sind eigentlich auch nicht nötig, oder?
Wird es noch weitere Farben geben oder bleibt die Farbvarianz frei nach Henry Ford?


----------



## Sackmann (16. Juni 2019)

vorerst haben wir keine weiteren Farben geplant


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile sind alle Squeezy Varianten auf Lager, auch die bisher noch fehlenden:
> 31.8
> 34 (z.B. viele Giant Bikes)
> 38.6/39 (viele EVIL, Pyga, Specialized Modelle)
> ...


Gehe ich recht der Annahme, dass die 39er auch für 38.6 passt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Januar 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht der Annahme, dass die 39er auch für 38.6 passt?


Ich möchte das noch mal hochholen. @Sackmann


----------



## Sackmann (25. Januar 2022)

Das kommt immer bissl auf den echten Durchmesser des Rohres an. Das, was meist angegeben ist, ist der blanke Rochrdurchmesser ohne Lackierung. Mit Lackierung (falls der Klemmbereich lackiert ist), schaut das mitunter schon wieder anders aus. Ich persönlich würde im Falle eines lackierten Rahmens an der Stelle die größere nehmen und - falls Bedarf - eine Lage oder zwei Lagen Felgenband umwickeln.


----------

